

What do SAT and IQ tests measure? - jonnathanson
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2014/04/what_do_sat_and_iq_tests_measure_general_intelligence_predicts_school_and.html

======
cjdentra
The ability to take tests.

